# How to make CaboPatch or Bondo



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for sharing! I really look forward to the application demo. I'll be doing a Freddy makeup soon where this effect might apply.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

As stated in the video, be REALLY careful not to let the cabosil puff up into your face. That stuff is powdered death.


----------

